# If you like anime you must see this!



## Alucard (Mar 2, 2005)

Just bought a new anime set called Last Exile.  It is easily the BEST anime I have seen for many years.  If you like anime I fully recommend you seeing this. here is a quick synopsis

In a world that looks like the 19th century with anti-gravity devices, Claus and Lavie are pilot and co-pilot of a Vanship and act as messengers for the Guild. The pilots become involved with a mysterous mission after rescuing a little girl from a strange star-shaped killing machine. Not willing to let the girl die, they complete the mission to deliver her to the mysterious mercenary ship Sylvania, only to become part of the crew as fighter pilots.

This is by Gonzo Digimation to celebrate their 10 year anniversary.  If you have seen Blue Sub 6 it is the same styl of anime,  a must see for any anime fan.


----------



## Kai (Mar 16, 2005)

I liked the BlueSub 6 cross-over stylings. Will have to get down to MVC and check what they have in store.

<< Currently watching FinalFantasy Unlimited


----------

